# The banned drugs list



## Rashid786 (Feb 29, 2012)

I can find it but not one of the pages actually work - does anyone have the list?

I am looking to move to the UAE for my job starting in July. I am taking some medicine as follows:

1.	Mesalazine 500mg
2.	Food Probiotic: VSL #3
3.	Omega 3 Fish Oil

How do I go about getting these legalised? Will a doctors letter address to "Whom it may concern" suffice? I am thinking of getting my repeat prescriptions sent over by post too - is that a problem?

Thanks
Rashid


----------



## teuchter (Dec 12, 2011)

Rashid786 said:


> I can find it but not one of the pages actually work - does anyone have the list?
> 
> I am looking to move to the UAE for my job starting in July. I am taking some medicine as follows:
> 
> ...


The full list of restricted and controlled drugs is available for download (as an Excel file) from this site: UAE Embassy in Canberra » Traveling with Medication

Omega 3 fish oil is a supplement and not a drug, and is widely available here.

teuchter


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Please read previous posts.


----------



## HarryK (Aug 31, 2010)

Rashid786 said:


> I can find it but not one of the pages actually work - does anyone have the list?
> 
> I am looking to move to the UAE for my job starting in July. I am taking some medicine as follows:
> 
> ...



Sound like you have ulcerative colitis from those you have listed. FYI I have the disease too so can give some guidance on managing the disease in the UAE. 

First of all VSL & Omega 3 is dietary supplement so no need to worry, same applies to Mesalizine and Asacol. You can't get these on prescription here along withs preds and azaphiroprine. They are pricey so make sure you have insurance, I take 2400mg of Mesa a day along with 100mg of azaphiroprine, I worked out without a prescription it would cost $5000 per year. Luckily my insurance covers it. 

Ok take note, you can't buy VSL3 here (would be happy if someone proved me wrong). DO NOT BRING IT WITH YOU, why all the strains of bacteria will die in transit, it needs to be kept below 25 degrees at all times. Even when you buy it online, the company will not ship if it is too warm. 

You can buy acidophilus here, again pricey and it only have 10m live bacteria vs 450m of VSL3. However living in Dubai you get lots of natural vit D so swings and round abouts. 

Inbox me if you want to know anything else. 

Harry

Ps leaving England was the best thing I could do for my colitis.


----------



## Rashid786 (Feb 29, 2012)

HarryK said:


> Sound like you have ulcerative colitis from those you have listed. FYI I have the disease too so can give some guidance on managing the disease in the UAE.
> 
> First of all VSL & Omega 3 is dietary supplement so no need to worry, same applies to Mesalizine and Asacol. You can't get these on prescription here along withs preds and azaphiroprine. They are pricey so make sure you have insurance, I take 2400mg of Mesa a day along with 100mg of azaphiroprine, I worked out without a prescription it would cost $5000 per year. Luckily my insurance covers it.
> 
> ...


Hi - thanks for your reply - I don't know how to use the Private Message feature - is it possible to email me on 

You'r email says I CAN'T get my meds in the UAE is that true or did you mean I can? I have already had a letter from the MOH and they have confirmed that all of my meds are fine.

I NEED VSL3 come what may and will boring it on the plan if need be - they stay alive for 24 hours in room temperature and a suitcase can be made cool. Just checked you can get VSL3 from Amazon Middle East for $80 a month. 

I have full health insurance.

This is my meds:

2 Pentasa Tabets twice a day
1 Fish Oil Tablet
1 Sachet of VSL

I have a mild non-descriptive patchy colitis and haven't had a flair up of a few years and have never needed to take steroids - God willing.

I too have heard that colitis clears up with high Vitamin D countries like UAE so hope to God that is the case.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

To use the PM facility.. click on the user name and the options will drop down


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

When you board your plane give the meds that need to be kept cool to the fight attendant - they will put it in the fridge for you. This is something they do regularly so there will be no problem.


----------



## Rashid786 (Feb 29, 2012)

wandabug said:


> When you board your plane give the meds that need to be kept cool to the fight attendant - they will put it in the fridge for you. This is something they do regularly so there will be no problem.


 Fantastic - very good idea.


----------



## Rashid786 (Feb 29, 2012)

MaidenScotland said:


> To use the PM facility.. click on the user name and the options will drop down


It doesn't give me the PM option.


----------

